# Stray cat wants a home BUT....



## Exxcentrica (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello, I have a beautiful gray stray cat that keeps coming by my house, but almost never in. I leave him food and call him Bob. At first, only my white cat Tucker growled at him, but I thought nothing of it because he was mesmerized by my brown tabby Riley, following Riley everywhere. But that stopped when Bob tried to play with Riley and freaked him out. Ever since then, both of my boys hiss and growl at Bob when he comes near, which is daily. Everytime I leave the door open for my boys to play on the porch, Bob is trying to come in. There is room in my heart and home for Bob, but how do I get my boys to like him too?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Cat-to-Cat Introductions | Jackson Galaxy

Living Together - Introducing a New Cat 

Maybe this may help.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Exxcentrica - definitely read the links Cat Owner Again posted! It is ALL about proper introductions with cats.  Many people make the mistake of just tossing cats together, which can lead to tension and unhappiness forever. But a proper introduction done slowly can make the difference and leave you with cats who all live in harmony happily. Jackson Galaxy also has a YouTube channel with videos on introductions. Here's just a link to one for example:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZrwcoiy_gY

I think it's so great that you're opening your home and heart to this stray kitty... he is definitely lucky! I hope the introduction goes well and all of the kitties live happily! We have some members here with tons of experience, so I'm sure they'll chime in, as well.


----------

